

Ask HN Alums: How Many Ideas Is Too Many in the YC App? - kposehn

I work with an awesome team and we have an awesome product. However, I firmly believe in hedging our bets - making damn sure that funding or no, hit or no, we are going to be a success.<p>With that in mind, the question of "what other ideas we considered applying for" for YC, how many ideas is too many? Currently we have 5 in there, all of them well thought out and ready to jump on. I have another 4 I'd like to mention...but is that too much?<p>The last thing I want to seem like is unfocused. We have a laser focus on our core product; we simply want to show we aren't a one trick pony. Comments from Alumni would be great!
======
vonstark
do 1 thing at 1 time and make it best.

